# where can i find a carbon fiber hood for nx2000?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey i cant really find anything for my nx2000... but i really need a carbon fiber hood to make my car lighter!! i was wondering if anyone knew a place where i could get an nx2000 carbon fiber hood?


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Hi Neo Cell,
The only Carbon fiber hood available for the NX at this time is in this thread below.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44052

I am getting one of these hoods  and so are a few others. Hope to see you join the group buy if there is 4 more people that join, the price drops to $315 a hood.  Otherwise you will have to wait till the group buy is done and spend $375 +shipping, and the group buy ends June 17th.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wow that is pretty sick Ill probably start saving now and get one in a month or so if he is still making them.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25919


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

let me know what you guys think of the hoods after you install them.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

It seems I missed the group buy where is the direct company we can find the hoods from i'll just buy it that way.


----------

